# Reverse siamese



## Agoutigoo (Nov 8, 2013)

I only have the one reverse siamese doe but there seems to be some confusion online as to what genes cause them. Anyone know how to produce more? (what varieties would be ideal etc)


----------



## jaroslava (May 16, 2010)

Here in Australia, I have the most success breeding my reversies to bones. But it can take 4 to 6 months for their points to show.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

They are stones with light tail roots,feet and noses, reverse siamese is a bit of a misnomer.Get some decent stones from a cream breeder and select for the palest nose and tail roots.They won't ever be a recognised variety in the UK though.Stone is a by-product of cream and pale nose and tail roots are a fault in all varieties.The stone pictured is nice enough,if it was mine I'd much rather cross to a PEW and breed a nice litter of creams.However each to their own


----------

